# more degrees than a Russian protractor



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2012)

And Mr. George Pelham over here, who is from research, and who has more degrees than a Russian protractor. 

Δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει τέτοια ιστοσελίδα, αλλά ορίστε και το αντίστοιχο κλιπάκι. Από τo Mad Men, φυσικά.
http://www.hark.com/clips/tjzgkqqzsv-has-more-degrees-than-a-russian-protractor#?clip=hfqfbfzyxr

Για μας το degree είναι μόνο πτυχίο ή δίπλωμα, ενώ αυτοί κάνουν λογοπαίγνιο με τις μοίρες και το μοιρογνωμόνιο. Καμιά ιδέα για λογοπαίγνιο; Να το εξαφανίσω, μήπως;


----------



## Tapioco (Jun 13, 2012)

Δεν εξαφανίζεις το "Russian protractor" καλύτερα;
Κάντο "Scottish kilt", για παράδειγμα.
Έτσι μπορείς να το γυρίσεις σε κάτι σαν: "...έχει περισσότερα διπλώματα από ένα σκοτσέζικο κιλτ"


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2012)

Ένα κρύο αστείο που μου ήρθε τώρα: 
Αν είχε πιο πολλά διπλώματα, θα ήταν διπλωμάτης.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 13, 2012)

Tapioco said:


> Δεν εξαφανίζεις το "Russian protractor" καλύτερα;
> Κάντο "Scottish kilt", για παράδειγμα.
> Έτσι μπορείς να το γυρίσεις σε κάτι σαν: "...έχει περισσότερα διπλώματα από ένα σκοτσέζικο κιλτ"



ή περισσότερα διπλώματα και απο φουστανέλα (με τις τετρακόσιες πιέτες/δίπλες)


----------



## Tapioco (Jun 13, 2012)

Στην αρχή κι εμένα η φουστανέλα μου ήρθε στο μυαλό, αλλά έχει πολύ ελληνική χροιά για ξένη ατάκα


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2012)

...
Έχει πιο πολλά διπλώματα κι από ακορντεόν.

Αν δεν σου χρειάζεται το Russian και οι μοίρες αλλού. Με τις μοίρες ίσως να υπονοούν angles, τις διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις για τον χειρισμό του θέματος, της διαφήμισης του προϊόντος. Θέλει κι άλλο καφέ το θέμα.

Μετακαφεδική προσθήκη: Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, αν τα πτυχία δεν χρειάζονται, με πίβοτ το ακορντεόν, άλλη ντρίμπλα:

Καλύπτει περισσότερες πτυχές / νότες / μελωδίες / σκοπούς κι από ακορντεόν.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2012)

Οι γνώσεις του καλύπτουν μεγαλύτερο εύρος κι από μοιρογνωμόνιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2012)

:inno: Έχει πιο πολλά ντοκτοράτα και από τον ντόκτορ-γιου-νόου-χου...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...
> Με τις μοίρες ίσως να υπονοούν angles, τις διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις για τον χειρισμό του θέματος, της διαφήμισης του προϊόντος.


Όχι, νομίζω ότι λέει ότι ο άνθρωπος έχει πολλά πτυχία, είναι πολύ μορφωμένος.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 13, 2012)

άνθρωπος με περγαμηνές περισσότερες και απ' τη βιβλιοθήκη της Περγάμου


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> άνθρωπος με περγαμηνές περισσότερες και απ' τη βιβλιοθήκη της Περγάμου



Καλό, αλλά, εκτός του ότι πάλι παραείναι ελληνικό (δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς αγγλόφωνο που να μπορεί να συνδέσει ετυμολογικά το parchment με το Pergamon), που δεν πειράζει τόσο, σίγουρα όχι όσο η φουστανέλα, θα δίσταζα επειδή τις περγαμηνές τις βλέπω περισσότερο σαν γενικότερες διακρίσεις παρά σαν πτυχία.

Η προσωρινή μου προτίμηση είναι τα διπλώματα παρέα με τη σκοτσέζικη φούστα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2012)

Ωραίες οι μεταφραστικές προσεγγίσεις, για κείμενο. Ας τις βάλουμε και στο προκρούστειο κρεβάτι του υποτιτλισμού.

Το πρωτότυπο έχει 50 χαρακτήρες (με τα κενά) - αν και από το βίντεο βλέπω ότι θα ήθελε και λίγο λιγότερους για να διαβάζεται άνετα, δηλαδή το πρωτότυπο ήδη υπερβαίνει το όριο χαρακτήρων με ταχύτητα ανάγνωσης 15 cps (ιδανικά για τα 2,5 sec διάρκειας, το όριο θα ήταν 38), αλλά το παραβλέπω, μην τα θέλουμε και όλα δικά μας, να βελτιώσουμε δηλαδή ακόμη και τις αρχικές παραμέτρους.

and who has more degrees than a Russian protractor. (50)

Οι προτάσεις, σε πλήρη και συντομευμένη εκδοχή: 



1.α. έχει περισσότερα διπλώματα από ένα σκοτσέζικο κιλτ. | 51
1.β. έχει πιο πολλά διπλώματα από σκοτσέζικο κιλτ. | 46
1.γ. με πιο πολλά διπλώματα από σκοτσέζικο κιλτ. | 44
2.α. έχει πιο πολλά διπλώματα κι από ακορντεόν. | 42 
2.β. με πιο πολλά διπλώματα κι από ακορντεόν. | 40
3.α. άνθρωπος με περγαμηνές περισσότερες και απ' τη βιβλιοθήκη της Περγάμου.| 71
3.β. έχει πιο πολλές περγαμηνές κι απ' τη βιβλιοθήκη της Περγάμου. | 61
3.γ. με περγαμηνές πιο πολλές κι απ' τη βιβλιοθήκη της Περγάμου. | 59 
Διαλέξτε όχι μόνο σαν αναγνώστες τι αποδίδει καλύτερα το νόημα (σιγά το νόημα, μια αυτοφιλοφρόνηση για τα στελέχη της εταιρείας με μια κρυαδίτσα για να σπάσει ο πάγος τάχα), αλλά κυρίως σαν θεατές τι θα προλαβαίνατε να διαβάσετε, γιατί στον υποτιτλισμό ακόμη και η καλύτερη απόδοση που σκέφτηκε ποτέ ο νους ανθρώπου, άχρηστη θα είναι αν δεν διαβάζεται. 
Και σκεφτείτε λίγο τι τραβάμε οι υποτιτλιστές στο ράβε-ξήλωνε κάθε μέρα, κάθε στιγμή. 
Δουλειά να μη σου λείπει μεν (mad men, and women), δεν είναι _και_ για λύπη δε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2012)

Με πιότερα πτυχία από νομπελίστα. (33)

Κύριε, κύριε, τι κερδίζω; Το τριαντατρίο, το μικρότερο;


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 13, 2012)

..._με τόσα πτυχία που γεμίζουν τοίχο_ (ή _βιβλιοθήκη)_
..._με έναν τοίχο πτυχία_ (το συντομότερο μακράν!)


----------



## Themis (Jun 13, 2012)

με ευρυμάθεια 400° (= 18 χαρακτήρες με τα κενά). Χα, Δόκτορα!


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με πιότερα πτυχία από νομπελίστα. (33)
> 
> Κύριε, κύριε, τι κερδίζω; Το τριαντατρίο, το μικρότερο;



Το σαραντατρίο το πχιότερο, «σανίδα το γκάζι, όρθιο σου λέω τώρα, κείθε απάνου στη Νιουγιόρκη, στο καρφί το καλό».
«Πήρε να χαλάσει το φασόλι, πήρε να μαραζώσει το λεμόνι, η πιπεριά γαμήθηκε», και πού να τρίψεις το πιπέρι;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2012)

Εξαιρετικό brainstorming, όπως συνήθως. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους! Μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε ακάθεκτοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2012)

Themis said:


> με ευρυμάθεια 400° (= 18 χαρακτήρες με τα κενά). Χα, Δόκτορα!


πτυχιοκράτη 3Α (=14)


----------



## Themis (Jun 13, 2012)

Dr*8*X :lol:
πολυπτυχιούχο (=13)


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2012)

πολύπτυχο (=9)  
Να σι δώκου κι ένα μπουκλιτάκ';


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2012)

Θεά!

(Μα πού την έχεις βάλεις την ολιγόπτυχο Ρακέλ, πού την έχεις βάλει...)


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θεά!
> 
> (Μα πού την έχεις βάλεις την ολιγόπτυχο Ρακέλ, πού την έχεις βάλει...)


να σας συστήσω *τον* κύριο Πέλαμ...
Στην καρδιά μου, αφού δεν πρόκαμα στην αγκαλιά μου (αυτή παρακαλούσε, εμένα μου 'πεφτε μεγάλη). 
Εδώ 'ναι το, ω το, χαρώ το γω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2012)

daeman said:


> να σας συστήσω* τον* κύριο Πέλαμ...


Και ποιος είμαι εγώ που θα κρίνω τις προτιμήσεις του;


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2012)

O big bro, bro, o τα πάνθ' ορά, ρε πάνθηρα, γάτε! Τι γάτος; Γιγάντιος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2012)

Ναι, το πανθηρικό, το φυσάμε λέμε...


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 13, 2012)

δύο σύντομες ρυθμικές ατάκες για εξοικονόμηση χώρου

*...μεγάλο μυαλό, συλλέκτης πτυχίων!*

_*...διπλά του κόβει με τόσα διπλώματα!*_

Υ.Γ.

διπλοῦν ὁρᾷ (ή νοεῖ) τοσούτοις διπλώμασι
διπλοῦν ὁρῶσιν (ή νοοῦσιν) οἱ διπλωματοῦχοι

εκ του "διπλοῦν ὁρῶσιν οἱ μαθόντες γράμματα" (Πυθαγόρας)


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> [...]
> εκ του "διπλοῦν ὁρῶσιν οἱ μαθόντες γράμματα" (Πυθαγόρας)



Πυθαγόρας: «Διπλούν ορώσιν οι εκ πυθαγορείου κανθάρου οίνον άκρατον ου πίοντες.»
George Gordon Noel: «Oh come on! Fill high the cup with Samian wine!»
:)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2012)

Επειδή δεν είδα να γίνεται μνεία στο από πού έχει προέλθει η φράση [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Degree_(angle)#Alternative_units]:
An angular mil, which is most used in military applications, has at least three specific variants, ranging from [SUP]1[/SUP]⁄[SUB]6400[/SUB] to [SUP]1[/SUP]⁄[SUB]6000[/SUB], each approximately equal to one milliradian. However, [SUP]1[/SUP]⁄[SUB]6000[/SUB] used by the Russian Army originated *in Imperial Russia, where an equilateral chord was divided into tenths to give a circle of 600 units* (this may be seen on a protractor, circa 1900, in the St Petersberg Museum of Artillery).


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 14, 2012)

daeman said:


> Πυθαγόρας: «Διπλούν ορώσιν οι εκ πυθαγορείου κανθάρου οίνον άκρατον ου πίοντες.»
> George Gordon Noel: «Oh come on! Fill high the cup with Samian wine!»
> :)



:up: + μεθυσμένος από πτυχία και διπλώματα 

+_ *διπλό ξυράφι με τόσα διπλώματα!*_


----------

